# Tron.Evolution.XBOX360-GLoBAL



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2010)

<b>Tron.Evolution.REPACK.XBOX360-GLoBAL</b>
The first release was nuked for anydvd corruption.


<b>Tron.Evolution.XBOX360-GLoBAL</b>
Should be region free, no idea about wave and AP25 for this release.

Film tie ins are nothing new, film tie ins that purport to bridge gaps, tell backstories and tell parallel stories and otherwise expand on the film universe are also nothing new although they are considerably less common (franchises like star wars and comic books aside). This game aims to be one of the latter and in the recent past the most notable attempt was Enter the Matrix which got very mixed reviews and is a point of contention between many who play game to this day or the games set in the Riddick universe although as time goes on games are increasingly seeing more of this sort of thing even if it is only an aside.
The game itself like so many tie ins bridges genres (the standard fare of puzzle, action and adventure being the chosen ones here) and naturally for a tron game it features light cycles (which is sure to be interesting given that such games are second only to tetris and other classic arcade games in terms of sheer volume on the homebrew/shareware circuit).

<b>Boxart</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/tevo360.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Video (stage demo/gameplay)</b>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M3dHhPmfSpw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M3dHhPmfSpw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▐▌
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▄▀
▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂ▀ÂÂ▄▀▀
ÂÂ▀▄ÂÂÂÂ▄▓▄ÂÂ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂ ▄ (global) ▄▀▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▓▄ÂÂÂÂ ▐▌ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄
ÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▀ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▄ ▓██▓
░ ░▒▓██████████ ▓██▓ ░▒▓████████████▄▄▀▓▓██▓████▄▄ ▀████████▄▄ÂÂ▓██▓
ÂÂ▄ ████ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▓██▓ÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄ ▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▀████ ▓██▓ÂÂ▀███░ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄███░ ▓██▓ ▀▄
■▀ ▓██▓ ▀▀███▓ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▓ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▓ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▒ ▓██▓ÂÂ ▓██▒ ▓██▓ ░▐█▄▄░
ÂÂÂÂ▒██▓ ░ ▓██▓ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▒ ▒██▓░░ ▓██▒ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▓ ▒██▓ ░ ▓██▓ ▓██▓ ░ ▓██▓░ ░
ÂÂÂÂ░███▄ÂÂ▓██▓ ▓██▓ÂÂ▄███░ ░███▄ ▄███░ ▓██▓ÂÂ ▓██▓ ░███▄ÂÂ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ÂÂ▄████▌
▄ ▄▓ ▀▀███████▓ ▓███████▀▀ ▓ ▀▀█████▀▀ ▄█████████▓▓▄ ▀▀██████████████████▀▀▄▄ ▄
ÂÂ ▀▀▓▄▄▄▄ ▀▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▓▀▀▀▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄▄▄▄ ▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ ▓▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▀▀▀▀▀▀▓ s8!CRo. ▀ ▓▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ ▄▄▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄▄▓▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂ ▓ ▄ÂÂÂÂGLoBAL360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▓▄ÂÂ ▐▌ÂÂÂÂ▄
▀ ▀▀▀▓▀▀▄▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀ ▓ ▀ÂÂ- ------ -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀ ▄▄▄▀ÂÂÂÂ ▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂ▓ ▓▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂ▀ ▀▀▀▓▀▀▀▀ ▀
▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Tron: EvolutionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀
ÂÂ░░ÂÂ ▄ÂÂ▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀ ▀ÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄ ▄
ÂÂ░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ ▄▄▄ ▀
ÂÂ░░ÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ ▀▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀▀▀ ▀
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂ░ ▄ÂÂ░
ÂÂ░░ÂÂ▓ÂÂ▒ ▓ÂÂ▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▄ ▓ ▄▄▄█ÂÂ [+-...Platform...: Xbox360 / RF
ÂÂ░░ÂÂ ▀▀█ ▄ ▄▄▄▄ [+-...Company....: Disney Interactive Studios
░ ░░▒▓▀█▄▄▄▄▄▓ÂÂÂÂ[+-...Packager...: That dude down in wallmart
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄ÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂ▀▄ÂÂ[+-...Genre......: Action
░ÂÂ░░ ░ÂÂ▓▒░░░ ▐▌ [+-...Disks......: 1 dvdÂÂ
ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ▄▀ÂÂ[+-...ReleaseDate: Nov 23-2010
ÂÂÂÂ▀▄░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[+-...Players....: at least 1ÂÂ
ÂÂ ▓ÂÂ░ÂÂ░ÂÂ ▐▌ÂÂ [+-...Format.....: .iso
ÂÂ▀▄▀ ▒▀ÂÂ ░ÂÂ▀▄ÂÂ[+-...NetSupport.: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂ░ ▄ÂÂ░ÂÂ [+-...Supplier...: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂ░ ▄ÂÂ░ [+-...Languages..: .uk at least
░░▒▓▀█▄▄▄▄▄▓ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ▄▀ÂÂÂÂ
░ÂÂ░░ ░ÂÂ▓▒░░░ÂÂ
█░▓▒░ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░▓█▓▄ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂ ▐▌ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ█░▓▒ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█░▓▒ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀█ÂÂ▓ ▓ÂÂ▄▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂ▄
ÂÂ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▓▄▀▄ ▄ ▓▄▄▄▓▀▀▀▀▀▓▀ ▀ ▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂ░▒▓ Release notes:ÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂ ░▓░ ▀ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▓▄ ▄ ▄▄▄ ▄ ▓▄▄▄▓ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▀▀▀
ÂÂ 




ÂÂ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ ▓▄▄▄█▓▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ ▒ ░░░░░░░ÂÂ ▒ÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░

ÂÂÂÂ More info at : http://www.tothegame.com/x360-10108-tron-evolution-for-microsoft-xbox-360.html
ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▄▄▄▄▄ ▓ ▄▄▄█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂ ▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓ ▄▄ ▓ ▀ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▓▀▓ ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ▄
░ÂÂ░ ▄ ░░ ▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▄ ▀▀█▀ ▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▄ ▒ ▓▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▓▄▄▄▄ ▄
ÂÂÂÂ░ ▄ ░░ ▀ News & Contact:ÂÂ ▀▄ ▀▀▒ÂÂ░░▒▓ ▄▄▄▐▌▓ █▓▒░ÂÂ ░ÂÂ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂ▄
▄ÂÂ▄ ▓ ▄▄ ▓▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▓ÂÂ ▄ ░ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▓ ▓▐▌█ ▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓ÂÂ▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀█▀▀▀

ÂÂÂÂÂÂDue to general lamenes in some rip groups no one 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂis allowed to use our releases as source.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe dun need noffin from noone, dun bother to offer.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂFor any question mail us or visit us.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂGreetz go out to : You know who u are.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂSpecial kudoz go out to : No one at the moment.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ ░
░ ░░░ ▓ ▒ÂÂ▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ ▓ÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓▀▀▀▓
▀ÂÂ▀ ▀▓▀▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▓▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀ ▀▀▀ ▀▀▀▓▄▄ ▄ÂÂ▄
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ░ ░▓▌▐ Nfo done by sorT8!CRo, updated:ÂÂÂÂ '06ÂÂ▓ ░ ▄▄▀▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄ÂÂ▄ÂÂ ▄
ÂÂ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▀▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄ ▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▄ ▄▄▓ ▓
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▀▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▒
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▒ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ░ÂÂÂÂ ░
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just a quick post to say nuked "anydvd.style.corruption", a rare mess up from GLoBAL here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2010)

There have been a few releases although nothing that big, names until we get around to doing full writeups.
*Get_Fit_with_Mel_B_PAL_XBOX360-iCON
PDC.World.Championship.Darts.Pro.Tour.PAL.XBOX360-MARVEL
Winter_Sports_2011_Go_for_Gold_PAL_XBOX360-iCON*

*Tron.Evolution.REPACK.XBOX360-GLoBAL*

A repack that should have lost the anydvd corruption.


Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ???
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ? ?????? ?ÂÂ ? (global) ??????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂ ?? ?????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? ????
? ????????????? ???? ????????????????????????????? ???????????ÂÂ????
ÂÂ? ???? ?????? ????ÂÂ????? ????ÂÂ????? ????ÂÂ????? ??????????? ???? ??
?? ???? ?????? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ????ÂÂ ???? ???? ??????
ÂÂÂÂ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ?????? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ???? ???? ? ????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂ????? ????? ????? ????ÂÂ ???? ?????ÂÂ???? ????ÂÂ??????
? ?? ?????????? ?????????? ? ????????? ????????????? ???????????????????????? ?
ÂÂ ??????? ???? ???? ????????????????????????? ???? ??????????? ???? ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???????? s8!CRo. ? ??
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂGLoBAL360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂ?
? ??????????? ? ????? ? ?ÂÂ- ------ -ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ??? ? ??? ? ?????????????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ? ??????ÂÂÂÂ? ???????? ?
? ? ??? ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Tron: EvolutionÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???? ? ??? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?????????????? ?ÂÂ??????????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???????????? ? ???? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ??? ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂ??ÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?? ? ????ÂÂ [+-...Platform...: Xbox360 / RF
ÂÂ??ÂÂ ??? ? ???? [+-...Company....: Disney Interactive Studios
? ????????????ÂÂÂÂ[+-...Packager...: That dude down in wallmart
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...Genre......: Action
?ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ????? ?? [+-...Disks......: 1 dvdÂÂ
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...ReleaseDate: Nov 29-2010
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ[+-...Players....: at least 1ÂÂ
ÂÂ ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂ [+-...Format.....: .iso
ÂÂ??? ??ÂÂ ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ[+-...NetSupport.: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂ [+-...Supplier...: Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ? [+-...Languages..: .uk at least
????????????ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂ
?ÂÂ?? ?ÂÂ?????ÂÂ
?????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ????ÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂ? ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ???????? ? ???? ? ???????? ? ???????????? ? ???????? ? ?????? ?ÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ??? Release notes:ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ ??? ?ÂÂ ?????? ? ????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ???? ? ??? ? ????? ? ?????? ? ??? ? ????? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????
ÂÂ 

ÂÂÂÂ AnyDVD was running while ripping the previous release. This could cause
ÂÂÂÂ your account to get banned, if you play the game on xbox live.

ÂÂÂÂ If you want to play the game offline, you can keep the previous release.
ÂÂÂÂ You should however get this repack if you want to play on xbox live.


ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ? ? ???????ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?

ÂÂÂÂ More info at : http://www.tothegame.com/x360-10108-tron-evolution-for-microsoft-xbox-360.html
ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ? ????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?? ? ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?
?ÂÂ? ? ?? ????? ? ???? ? ????? ???? ? ? ??????? ? ?????? ? ??????? ?
ÂÂÂÂ? ? ?? ? News & Contact:ÂÂ ?? ???ÂÂ???? ?????? ????ÂÂ ?ÂÂ ??????? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?
?ÂÂ? ? ?? ?????? ? ?????? ? ??ÂÂ ? ? ? ????? ???? ?? ? ???????
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂDue to general lamenes in some rip groups no one 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂis allowed to use our releases as source.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂWe dun need noffin from noone, dun bother to offer.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂFor any question mail us or visit us.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂGreetz go out to : You know who u are.
ÂÂÂÂÂÂSpecial kudoz go out to : No one at the moment.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?
? ??? ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????
?ÂÂ? ???? ???? ? ???????? ???? ? ?????? ? ??? ? ????? ? ??? ? ??? ?????? ?ÂÂ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ???? Nfo done by sorT8!CRo, updated:ÂÂÂÂ '06ÂÂ? ? ?????? ? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ ?
ÂÂ ? ?????????? ? ???????????? ? ???? ????? ? ??????? ? ??? ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ ?
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
```


----------

